# New home for Crested Gecko, Charlie



## Kayti (May 21, 2010)

I am looking for a new home for my Crested Gecko, Charlie, for a number of reasons. I am talking to some people from a gecko forum, but it occurred to me that someone from here might be interested too! 

Here is what I posted on Pangea:

I would like to find a new home for my male Crested Gecko. He is healthy, 31 grams, and has eaten Crested Gecko Diet his entire life with me. 
He is a great gecko, very sweet and easy to handle. 
I only want to find him the best home possible, so he is free if you pay for shipping. He would come with his favorite plant, his Pangea magnetic food station (because he is used to eating from it) and CGD from Pangea. 

















He is a dark olive flame morph (he gets a bit darker then shown in these pictures) with one dalmatian spot. He has his tail, and I don't think he's ever going to loose it because his personality is so calm. 

I got a shipping estimate from Ship Your Reptiles, and it costs $40 to send him overnight to California, so I'm guessing that's probably around how much it would cost to send him to most states. 

PM me if you're interested, thanks!
-Kayti


----------

